# Inspiring Videos



## Davidm310 (Jun 19, 2012)

Not sure where this would go. Looking to start a thread with the purpose of showcasing inspiring photography videos. Post any if you have them.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## gsgary (Jul 9, 2012)

Alexey Titarenko: ART ET LA MANIERE - YouTube


----------

